# Boyz In Da Wood 2013



## darbians (Aug 19, 2013)

This site is pretty darn big, lots to see and a really chilled day out. It seems to be quite similar to other RAF bases in the area but still worth the trip in my opinion. Quite a few images here I hope you enjoy.

I will start with a couple from the house outside of the site.

1





In Bloom

2




Blossom Window

Then on into the main site where you are greeted by a few Tulips.

3




Beauty And Decay

Venture in and find a few nice reflections.

4




Reflections Of The Past

Then we find a really nice set of stairs so had to grab a few of these symmetrical beauties.

5




So Many Choices

6




To Symmetry And Beyond 

While having the fisheye on it seemed a good idea to shoot them the other way.

7




Stair Into The Symmetry

Then on up on a roof to grab some nice graffiti

8




Where Were You

There seemed to be quite a few grand looking rooms on the site....

9




Lines To Decay

Also a few pieces of graffiti inside. Not sure if they are real though.

10




Banksy???

11



12



By this time the sun was staring to set which gave us some lovely warm tones

13




Empty Space

14




Landing Light

Thought it be nice to enjoy the sunset from the top of this tower

15




Raf Water Tower

Wasn't easy to start with as the stairs were missing but it was sure worth it.

16




Tower Sunset

17




In The Setting Sun

Thought it be good to grab another group shot before we left....

18




Down In Da Wood

Thanks for looking I hope you enjoyed.


----------



## krela (Aug 19, 2013)

You can buy those banksy stencils on ebay. 

Can't buy the skill to use them properly tho!


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 19, 2013)

Great report and love the processing good one !!


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 19, 2013)

Cracking photos.


----------



## beardface (Aug 20, 2013)

darbians said:


> 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I take it you did the shit tag on the staircase on the right?????? one pic it's not there, then it is 


I think it was Stevie Wonder who put the stencils up judging by the overspray. Processing is a bit overcooked.


----------



## darbians (Aug 20, 2013)

beardface said:


> I take it you did the shit tag on the staircase on the right?????? one pic it's not there, then it is
> 
> 
> I think it was Stevie Wonder who put the stencils up judging by the overspray. Processing is a bit overcooked.



Ha you got me! I also ripped off a door, moved some rubbish about and my bag! Or maybe I went on two separate days???? 
Don't go insinuating I spray graffiti in locations you cheeky ****


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Aug 20, 2013)

Even allowing for the 'strong' processing - The state of the foliage on the distant trees, that one can see through the open doors, clearly indicates that the two images were recorded at different times of the year.


----------



## mookster (Aug 20, 2013)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Even allowing for the 'strong' processing - The state of the foliage on the distant trees, that one can see through the open doors, clearly indicates that the two images were recorded at different times of the year.



Or photoshop


----------



## skankypants (Aug 20, 2013)

Cracking shots!!


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 20, 2013)

Good to see this place again
interesting report, thanks for sharing


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Aug 20, 2013)

Great shots! Really like the processing, too


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 21, 2013)

*Crackin stuff... Ace rooftop shot! *


----------



## Quattre (Aug 21, 2013)

This is really nice; the one from the tower is fantastic!


----------



## Farmerboy (Aug 22, 2013)

Cracking shots. Seems to have got a bit more overgrown in the 2 years since I last went. Is the front gate still firmly locked?


----------



## beardface (Aug 23, 2013)

darbians said:


> Ha you got me! I also ripped off a door, moved some rubbish about and my bag! Or maybe I went on two separate days????
> Don't go insinuating I spray graffiti in locations you cheeky ****



haha


----------



## darbians (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for the comments.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Sep 13, 2013)

Nice shots, love the last one! Wouldn't mind seeing this place


----------



## steve2109 (Oct 10, 2013)

cracking stuff as always mate


----------

